# Recognizing their owner?



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Do Bettas recognize their owners after a while? 
Jaws follows me bak and forth and down 
Pearl doesn't care about me lol 
But jaws is my boy  he's got personality even if he is a meany butt, he eats good, everything I feed him, pearl won't 
Jaws has always had a floating medicine bottle he hides in, and when I put him in a new tank I forgot his bottle, do I kid put it in and he was charging it and swimming in and out, it was like he was soooooo excited to have it back


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe they do, but I'm not expert. 

Buddha used to get excited whenever I entered the room, but didn't do this when either one of my roommates came in. Also, he seems to be particularly fond of my finger.

He also occassionally flares if one of my friends bring their face to his tank, but has never done that to me. He only flares at me after I clean his tank, or move it.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Stormy seems to recognize me. He also seems pretty smart. I know when my boyfreind watches him Stormy just kind of ignores him but when I watch him he comes and hangs out by the glass and watches me back for a bit. 

He is also very onery. I have a small marimo moss ball in his tnak and he is ALWAYS moving that thing around. It is never in the same place. He thinks the neone tetras in his tank are his toys too. You can tell its his tank and he just lets them live there lol. 

And I have had Cichlids in the past that recognized you. I had a large Oscar that would come up and have you pet him when you cleaned his tank. I was always nervous it might make him sick but it never did and if I ignored him and didnt pet him he would nip at me (he drew blood once) or rub up against me. He was both the weirdest and coolest fish I have ever had.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaws does that with me!! 
I love it! He stares at me and follows me
He had a snail with him an he would go under to his soft belly and bite him 
He's a meany butt. 
That sounds like the coolest fish ever!! 
Jaws won't let me touch him yet. And pearl doesn't know I exist


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I believe they do, but I'm not expert.
> 
> Buddha used to get excited whenever I entered the room, but didn't do this when either one of my roommates came in. Also, he seems to be particularly fond of my finger.
> 
> He also occassionally flares if one of my friends bring their face to his tank, but has never done that to me. He only flares at me after I clean his tank, or move it.


Lawls cute!! Jaws has never flared at me, only the other Betta and when they could see each other he was constantly flared


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bettas are very observant fish. Put a teddy bear infront of the tank and he will investigate it. Ky follows me as I tidy up and comes to the glass when he hears me enter the room. I dunno wether it's love or friendship but more "she feeds me! she's coming in maybe I'm getting food!!". Bettas are food motivated but like routine, if the same person feeds them every day they will soon learn that the person with the red hair and higher pitched voice is the one who feeds me.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have my tank right by my bed and spazz hangs out in that corner of the tank watching me...
he is very fond of my cat who will take naps beside the tank and watch the fish. ive done complete tank remodles with her in the room and spazz in his cup she just looks at him and is like "put him back!" 
Very weird...
and ive actualy not had a problem with spazz and my ghost shrimp and cory cats he just kinda swims up and is like "where is the food guys?" But im pretty sure everything in my tank thinks its a corydora. betta included...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I think so. Like Aki even at walmart I believe he reconized me. I had picked him up so many times by the time I brought him home he wasn't even scared of me. And all my other fish reconize me and my cat. None of them are scared of her even when she drinks their water -_-


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww cute!
Yay I really think jaws knows me


----------

